# Wild discus...



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a few pictures of my new editions.I got 4 of them. I was planning to house them in a 190 gallon tank but I couldn't get the tank ready in time. So they will spend the fall and winter in this tank It's a 75 gallon tank then in the spring or summer they will be moved in to their new home. They will be the only fish in there. Enjoy.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful Discus & great pix Dave! thanks for sharing


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Beautiful Discus & great pix Dave! thanks for sharing


Thanks but they could have been better if i had a light on the tank.


----------



## Sprucegruve (Apr 11, 2011)

nice discus


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Wait'll their colour comes out. They are faded looking after being transferred.
75 is plenty big for 4. I think they would feel lost in a bigger tank with just 4.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275095,-122.835446


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

They look great, Dave. Give them a couple of weeks and they'll be spectacular


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice looking discus for sure...They all look great!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

I'll bet they look awesome in a couple of weeks, Dave !


----------

